# 5ie Ambulance de Compagne granted Freedom of the City of Levis



## RatCatcher (16 Sep 2004)

In case anyone is interrested the 5ie Ambulance de Compagne will be granted the freedom of the City of Levis on Sunday 19 Sept 04.  I beleive that this is in recognition of it's 35th anniversary??? Anyway if your in the area it's bound to be a good show!!!

Militi Securimus & Hygeia


----------



## SEB123 (16 Sep 2004)

where is levis , close to quebec city


----------



## RatCatcher (16 Sep 2004)

Across the river


----------



## SEB123 (16 Sep 2004)

thanks


----------

